# The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

My Jetta wagon is getting to small for my family so I soon as I can get my hands on a Routan.....its bye bye wagon

Future trade in:








Hmmmmmm I wondering if I'll ever find lowering springs


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (JUSTINCASE1021)*

Good for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
....but, be prepared to get flamed by every EV owner/enthusiast (or GTI fanboi with no life) who thinks you're an idiot for even _thinking_ about a VW badged Chrysler.
Why don't you get a Sprinter instead? Maybe a used EV? Or, better yet, the T&C?








Seriously though, "I plan on *MAYBE* replacing my _'06 Honda Odyssey Touring _for a Routan.
It all depends on (1) the overall "feel" of the Routan compared to the Odyssey as well as (2) the competitiveness of the lease program. I'm keeping an open mind to the Routan.
Let the negative ones take over your thread.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (jsmyle1%@vw)*

I cant wait to roll to every car show i normally attend in my new mini van







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm pretty sure i'll be parking alone everytime








at least i'll have my MKIII to keep it company


----------



## tex_murphy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (JUSTINCASE1021)*

I plan on trading in my child's Fisher Price Tricycle for a Routan 
...get laughed at by everyone on the planet...
...and then forced by my kid to trade it back at a loss for her Tricycle.
Seriously, this is a re-badged Chrysler - so expectations for this minivan is pretty low already. If they are going to rebadge a car and put their name on this, can't they at least re-badge a REAL minivan like the Odyssey? It's a lot more reliable, and it actually drives like a car!


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (tex_murphy)*

Too funny, calling an Odyssey a "REAL Minivan" and discounting the Chrysler minivans is a tad disingenuous at best. Our neighborhood is about evenly split between Chrysler and Honda vans (with a few stray Siennas thrown in for good measure); I work on many of them and am fairly intimate with their issues.
Outside of routine maintenance, the worst thing the Chrysler vans seem to need is a window lift or power door motor, the Hondas on the other hand seem to be plagued with electrical and rather severe transmission issues. Case in point, our neighbor bought an Ody a week before we bought our _second_ DGC back in 2003. Since then their van has been back to Honda for warranty work due to several electrical issues (constant battery drain [still unsolved], power seats, HVAC controls and the like), and has lost not one but two transmissions, the second of which Honda made them pay nearly $5,000 for. Meanwhile our DGC has needed an ABS wheel sensor, front swaybar bushings and a power door motor. Oh, and the mileage? Their Honda has just over 80,000 miles on the clock; our DGC is just about to cross the 110,000 mile mark.
Like it or not, the Chrysler vans are quite robust and good for literally hundreds of thousands of miles. In fact, these vans have proven to be so robust and easily maintained that we are anxiously awaiting the release of the Routan so that we can buy a better looking (inside and out) version of the Chrysler minis than is available from any Chrysler or Dodge dealer. FWIW, we're figuring that our older DGC (a 1998 vintage) will be crossing the 200,000 mile mark a year or so from now and that will be a good time to trade it in.


----------



## JB20TH (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (tex_murphy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tex_murphy* »_I plan on trading in my child's Fisher Price Tricycle for a Routan 
...get laughed at by everyone on the planet...
...and then forced by my kid to trade it back at a loss for her Tricycle.


It's interesting that you're basing your decision on what other people think of you...but to each there own. 
For goodness sake, it's a van!! Everyone on this forum is arguing over a van. It's made to haul kids around, how can people be so upset over this. 
Scenario: Two vans parked next to each, one a honda and one a vw. Honda van owner (guy) walks up his honda and looks at the VW van says, "what a loser, he has a re-badged Chrysler." and then puts his chin up and gets into his Honda.
Well I'm going to lose sleep over this, i dunno about you.


----------



## tex_murphy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (JB20TH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB20TH* »_
I plan on trading in my child's Fisher Price Tricycle for a Routan
...get laughed at by everyone on the planet...
...and then forced by my kid to trade it back at a loss for her Tricycle.
It's interesting that you're basing your decision on what other people think of you...but to each there own. 


Um - it was meant as a joke - Tricycle? Har? Har? 
I'm not sure what kind of neighborhoods you guys come from, but Minivan branding and ownership isn't really a "Holy War" subject.
IMHO - I don't like what I see so far. It doesn't have the interior flair of a VW - so I don't see why a person would choose it over a Caravan unless price is the issue, or they REALLY want to have that VW emblem on their car...


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (tex_murphy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tex_murphy* »_IMHO - I don't like what I see so far. It doesn't have the interior flair of a VW - so I don't see why a person would choose it over a Caravan unless price is the issue, or they REALLY want to have that VW emblem on their car...

Speaking strictly for myself, I think that the Routan looks waaaay better than either of the Chrysler versions, that and the fact that the Stow-N-Go seats aren't exactly comfortable would lead me to buy he Routan over the T&C or Caravan.
I know that many folks would opt for the Chrysler models simply because of the lifetime powertrain warranty, but that isn't even remotely appealing for me. Why? Well, so far our two DGCs have a combined 260,000 miles and to date, my out of pocket expenses for unscheduled repairs has been less than $3,000, including a new transmission for the 1998. Not too shabby.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (JB20TH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB20TH* »_
I
For goodness sake, it's a van!! Everyone on this forum is arguing over a van. It's made to haul kids around, how can people be so upset over this. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkerr (Dec 12, 2005)

I think the routan will be a perfect companion to my phaeton.
I love orphans!


----------



## 54-46 (Jul 12, 2005)

My wife and I fully planned on trading in my Golf for a Routan, but have decided against it because we can't handle the sort of MPG we'd see around town. 
And no, this isn't a cry for a TDI powered version. After the last two years of TDI ownership and watching fuel prices steadily increase (currently $4.39/gal vs. $3.29/gal), I'm pretty much fed up with the mystique and allure of TDI.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (54-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *54-46* »_
After the last two years of TDI ownership and watching fuel prices steadily increase (currently $4.39/gal vs. $3.29/gal), I'm pretty much fed up with the mystique and allure of TDI.

pssssssst
http://www.frybrid.com


----------



## 54-46 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_pssssssst
http://www.frybrid.com









The TDI-PD doesn't play nicely with WVO, and I don't have the time or space for a bio-d reactor in the garage with two infants and a life full of other hobbies I enjoy.


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (54-46)*

I'm really impressed with the exterior styling of the Routan. I've become to like the interiors of recent Dodge and Chrysler cars. Even though their interiors are of lower quality plastics, the layout and design is appealing to me. If VW raises the quality of materials in the interior and adds their touch of design, this minivan is going to be one of the best looking minivans on the market. 
My only gripe is the drivetrain. I would love to see th 3.6L V6 FSI with TIP in the Routan. That would make for the perfect minivan. However, since I'm pressed to get better gas mileage, and the only real car that can replace my Denali is a minivan, I'm going to wait for the Routan.
It's comforting to know that the Dodge/Chrysler drivetrain is solid. It offers some kind of peace of mind but it's still an American drivetrain in a European badge. The Mut that it'll be makes me believe it won't be accepted all too well with VW or Dodge/Chrysler folks. It'll be some kind of a loner. Who cares though, as long as it's reliable, good looking, and has great looks. 
I hope it has some aftermarket support for at least springs, shocks, and swaybars. I'd like to make mine handle nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Spidee at 11:24 AM 4-18-2008_


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: (Spidee)*

Well, with the new warranty available on 2009 models with 3 years paid maintenance, I think my wife and I are going to sell the '06 Odyssey EX-L DVD/NAV minivan and lease a Routan for 3 years.
I like the exterior/interior of the Routan (hope to see some pics of darker leather soon). I also LOVE the NAV unit in the Routan that comes with an MP3 compatible CD Player with built-in Aux jack. This is something my Odyssey doesn't have and it irks me.
I'm just curious to see what gas mileage the Routan will get with the 2 available engines.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (euro sport)*

I just posted the colors for ya


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_I just posted the colors for ya

Yup... got it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (euro sport)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*

Wife and I have been talking about it, in a year or two I think we'll have need for a minivan. At this point the routan is top of the list. However, we're not going to trade anything in for it, keeping the passat as my daily driver...


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

I may be changing my mind. I just got back from Orlando a few weeks ago were my wife and I rented a Grand Caravan. The interior was very cheesy and cheap feeling. The back seat looked very cramped and uncomfortable. I can't stand that shifter and wonder what the point is of having that stupid tiptronic thing in a minivan.
I'm not sure what VW can do to improve this van. I'll still check it out when it hits showrooms, but driving the DGC was a huge letdown compared to our Honda Odyssey.


----------



## Scrampa1.8T (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (JB20TH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB20TH* »_
Scenario: Two vans parked next to each, one a honda and one a vw. Honda van owner (guy) walks up his honda and looks at the VW van says, "what a loser, he has a re-badged Chrysler." and then puts his chin up and gets into his Honda.
Well I'm going to lose sleep over this, i dunno about you.


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (Scrampa1.8T)*









Keeping my T4 with 95k miles. Plans can change if the Routan drives nice, the family likes it, and a terrific lease.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (alvint_vw)*

Nice van


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (JUSTINCASE1021)*

A month ago I almost traded-in my 05 yukon denali for a Honda Odyssey. I decided to wait. This past Memorial Day weekend we decided to drive down to San Diego and took the wife's 07 RX350(we call it REX). It did well fully loaded with 5 passengers and trunk full of luggage. We were a little tight compared to being in the Denali but not uncomfortable. 
Anyhow, the point of my story is I kept seeing minivans on the road. I just don't see myself driving any of them. They just don't fit my style. My alter ego would be losing too many Pimp points. My HOney's wouldn't want to work for me anymore if I rolled up in that. However, if I could do a couple mods to make it look sporty, I'd go for it. The Routan pic above is a convincing image. The only gripe is the mut of a car it will be mixed with Dodge.
What to do?


----------



## gGLI (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (Spidee)*

thinking about trading the wife's 03 Mazda for a Routan....but the CX-9 is nice...i'm undecided..


----------



## wildhare (Feb 15, 2002)

I'll have to wait and see. Our SUV won't be big enough with two full size dogs now. Drove a Caravan over a weekend and seemed nice. If the pricing is up with the Mopars and the warranty too. I'm sold!


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: The "I plan on trading in my *blank* for a Routan" thread (Spidee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spidee* »_
Anyhow, the point of my story is I kept seeing minivans on the road. I just don't see myself driving any of them. They just don't fit my style. My alter ego would be losing too many Pimp points. My HOney's wouldn't want to work for me anymore if I rolled up in that. However, if I could do a couple mods to make it look sporty, I'd go for it. The Routan pic above is a convincing image. The only gripe is the mut of a car it will be mixed with Dodge.
What to do?









Get over yourself and realize that it's just transportation. Buy what fits your needs, not your image. (Or your attempted image... like you're a real pimp







)
Bust the chains of hype and marketing. The truth will set you free. 
Az


----------



## wilsonje (Nov 9, 2004)

why would vw choose to use chrysler to base its minivan off of. toyota and honda are the segment leaders in the minivan market, and make a way better quality vehicle than chrysler. this is a step in the wrong direction for vw.


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (wilsonje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wilsonje* »_why would vw choose to use chrysler to base its minivan off of. toyota and honda are the segment leaders in the minivan market, and make a way better quality vehicle than chrysler. this is a step in the wrong direction for vw.

What segment are you looking at? Chrysler outsells all other minivans. Has done for years.
The Chrysler has as much or more equipment than the Honda and Toyota, plus does it at a significant savings, with a better warranty.


----------

